# Confirmed Windows 7 RTM Date



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Read this...

http://windows7news.com/2009/07/03/windows-7-rtm-july-13th-confirmed/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... I guess that means that next week I should look on MSDN and see if they've added it to the download list!


----------

